# Limitless Pulse



## WernerK (27/3/17)

Hi. Will any vendors be stocking the limitless pulse and the refillable pods? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WernerK (28/3/17)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

@WernerK 

https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/limitlesspulsepodvapepen


----------



## WernerK (30/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @WernerK
> 
> https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/limitlesspulsepodvapepen


Fantastic thank you i hope they will sell the pods separately 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

WernerK said:


> Fantastic thank you i hope they will sell the pods separately
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep they do @WernerK


----------



## WernerK (30/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Yep they do @WernerK


Cool didnt find it on the website but sure i can contact them. Thanks for the help. Really appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

WernerK said:


> Cool didnt find it on the website but sure i can contact them. Thanks for the help. Really appreciate it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Here's the pods @WernerK 

https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/limitlesspulserefillablepod


----------



## WernerK (30/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Here's the pods @WernerK
> 
> https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/products/limitlesspulserefillablepod


Awesome  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (31/3/17)

Just ordered one. Looking forward to it


----------



## boxerulez (31/3/17)

Listed as PRE ORDER though


----------



## WernerK (31/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Listed as PRE ORDER though


I got one at the Cape vape fest. Nifty little device. I haven't had a mtl vape in a very long time. Great with 18mg 50/50 juice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

